# Print Ghosting?



## Davidbates75 (Sep 7, 2014)

I am calling my problem ghosting but I don't think that is the proper name. It is happening on my second pass of white and my image just gets slightly off creating a ghost effect. My squeegee is good and I feel like my screen is as well. It's not happening on every shirt but it's driving me crazy. If there is a name for this please educate me and if you think you know what I am talking or have a solution I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## BrandonNicholson (Oct 27, 2012)

Happens a lot with loose screens. If that's not it, make sure your screen is going down in the same spot every time. Also make sure your holding the squeegee correctly and using the right pressure.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Is the ghosting around the whole image or is it to one side of the print?
If you flood the screen with ink, make sure you don't press to hard & pre-push the ink through the screen.
Are you pulling the squeegee in the same direction with both passes?
Is the mesh tight on the frame?
Is your shirt held in place well?


----------



## Davidbates75 (Sep 7, 2014)

I do flood the screen with a pull and print with a push. I also make sure that the screen is off the shirt when I flood. It's only on one side of the print so I am leaning toward my screen just being a little loose but I didn't think it was that loose. It's odd to me that it never does it on my first pass even if it takes me a couple of pushes to clear the screen, only on the second. I am probably over thinking it.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I really don't know why everyone uses a push stroke these days. I guess because it takes less effort. You'll get much cleaner prints using a pull stroke.


----------



## ScreenPrinty (Apr 15, 2015)

It could be because you are doing you flood stroke and print stroke in different directions (one pulling and one pushing). Try doing both in the same direction, sometimes the ink goes through slightly differently on a pull vs. push stroke. 

Also, are you doing print flash print? If not, this could solve your problem as well because less uncured ink will stick to the bottom of the screen.


----------

